# Ibanez 8 string arrived today. video !!



## chest rockwell (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Is that a production 2228 or an LACS special?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice, I like your tone , but i hate this fretbuzz


----------



## Kotex (Dec 10, 2007)

Pretty cool duder.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice, can't see it now, but 8-string = win


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 10, 2007)

The best part of that video was definitely that monster fucking harmonic  Not shitting on your playing, but that was one righteous fucking harmonic dude


----------



## Apophis (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## skinhead (Dec 10, 2007)

Assasin harmonic, dude 

Congrats!


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Dec 10, 2007)

well that was some sexy playing


----------



## yevetz (Dec 10, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 10, 2007)

Killer playing, congrats. 

Although, I still haven't heard a low F sharp that I thought sounded good. That's just me though.

I just thought of something... an RG2227 would slay...


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 10, 2007)

Sweet, dig the tone too.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> The best part of that video was definitely that monster fucking harmonic  Not shitting on your playing, but that was one righteous fucking harmonic dude



I was thinking the same thing. 

Was like: shred shred *yawn* shred _SQUEAL_


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 10, 2007)

That was awesome Buz, love the tone. What amp was that?



Apophis said:


> Nice, I like your tone , but i hate this fretbuzz



Fretbuzz is almost impossible to entirely avoid if you love super low action. As long as it's not audible through the amp or kill sustain, it's fine. Under normal circumstances you wouldn't even hear it


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 10, 2007)

brutile riffage,make it squeel like a pig!!


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 10, 2007)

Killer stuff - assuming it's a 2228, those 808s play really cleanly... and oh god the harmonic. Raunchy.

The fret buzz is throwing me off, though, despite that, as Zim says, you can't hear it when amplified.


----------



## Krunch (Dec 10, 2007)

Sweet video! What amp was that?


----------



## simsklok (Dec 10, 2007)

sick dude, makes me want one now


----------



## Carrion (Dec 10, 2007)

Heh, I didn't realize this was Buz untill I saw the video title.

Awsome video, great tone from that thing.


----------



## chest rockwell (Dec 10, 2007)

its a stock 2228 through a zoom g2. i found that the f# was unusable with the strings it was shipped with. so i tuned it up 1/2 step, and it feels great. 
thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 10, 2007)

A zoom g2? Really? I might have to check this out!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 10, 2007)

that harmonic is the shit! reminds me of when I go to guitar center and play light strings


----------



## Allen Garrow (Dec 10, 2007)

repost the video or something,,,I want to see and hear!

~A


----------



## Stitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> repost the video or something,,,I want to see and hear!
> 
> ~A



Are you blind?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 10, 2007)

you have to click on the video to make it open in youtube, it won't direct play from here


----------



## Kotex (Dec 10, 2007)

^Played direct from here for me.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 10, 2007)

Fuck, this is killing me, I want one of those so fucking bad right now.

That was some awesome playing, and the guitar sounds really fucking good.



So....is Unearth gonna be using 8s?


----------



## heavy7-665 (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyplans for future use in the next album


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 11, 2007)

The bad ass harmonic gave me a hearty chuckle.

Right on.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 11, 2007)

Neat!!



Kotex said:


> ^Played direct from here for me.



Yeah, me too.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Dec 11, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Are you blind?



Not completely blind,,, I do wear contacts,,,and I'm telling you there is nothing there,,,not even the blank box from you tube.   
~A


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you mean in the OP, or at all? I don't see anything in the original post, either, but it's there in the first comment.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome guitar!  
Man.. That thing together with the RG8327BBK gives me some serious GAS.. 

Very nice playing as well! And as people said before.. that harmonic slayed!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

That is pretty badass man, thanks for making the clip!  Are you guys going to be at NAMM this year by any chance?  I'd love to say hi, I'm a big fan of Unearth.  Also as a couple others said, any plans to use that baby on a future album?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 11, 2007)

And will that harmonic be making an appearance on the next album? It was so bad ass I'm going to assume it IS a sentient being.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 11, 2007)

Unearth? What?

[action=TomAwesome]digs around a little[/action]

Oh shit! Hey, nice to meet ya!


----------



## Stitch (Dec 11, 2007)

Buz's post messed up, so I slavaged it for him. 

So why does he get all teh repzorz?


----------



## chest rockwell (Dec 11, 2007)

BTW.. thanks for hooking that up ...


----------



## Stitch (Dec 11, 2007)

No probs!

Just send me that RGA7 of yours, or a PM detailing what you know about the Xiphos 7, and I'll call us even.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Dec 11, 2007)

Stitch said:


> No probs!
> 
> Just send me that RGA7 of yours, or a PM detailing what you know about the Xiphos 7, and I'll call us even.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 11, 2007)

Unearth next album with 8 strings?

That would be


----------



## Shawn (Dec 11, 2007)

Killer vid, Buz and nice 8-string too. That is badass. Congrats!


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 14, 2007)

Awesome vid dude, the harmonic at the end finished it very nicely! Congrats.


----------



## Plaschkes (Dec 14, 2007)

This is not helping my GAS.


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2007)

That was fucking killer, dude.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Dec 18, 2007)

Is that really Buz? Im sceptical to think it is.


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2007)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> Is that really Buz? Im sceptical to think it is.



The mystery continues.


----------



## Jason (Dec 18, 2007)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> Is that really Buz? Im sceptical to think it is.



Um ya.. Considering its his sn that was posted under


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy shit, that RIPPED. 

You have some killer chops man.


----------



## Splees (Dec 19, 2007)

I liked it. I say you make more videos of some of your other guitars too! eh eh?


----------



## Battousai (Dec 19, 2007)

you have some amazing skills mate... and o get used to it so easily is a feat in itself...


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2007)

k7k said:


> I liked it. I say you make more videos of some of your other guitars too! eh eh?



I totally agree.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 19, 2007)

That was awesome, I loved the sweeps...and yeah, that harmonic was nothing short of epic!


----------



## Stitch (Dec 19, 2007)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> Is that really Buz? Im sceptical to think it is.





That's right! We've all been duped! All of the really senior members are actually lying to you! We don't know who he is! Its actually this fat man with weird dwarf feet from Tennessee!


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Dec 22, 2007)

r u Buz Mcgrath?
i hope to god u r


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 22, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Splees (Dec 22, 2007)

LIES!

I AM...


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 22, 2007)

Buz is a 19 year old named Lance who lives in Alaska and plays Agile?


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Buz is a 19 year old named Lance who lives in Alaska and plays Agile?



What, you didn't know that?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 22, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> What, you didn't know that?



....but what about that hairy guy?


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> ....but what about that hairy guy?



Winter coat. I've got one growing on my face right now, too


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2007)

That's the biggest harmonic I've ever heard.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 22, 2007)

xXcondemnedXx said:


> r u Buz Mcgrath?
> i hope to god u r



Good god, too lazy to write full words?

Title of clip says : _"buz mcgrath unearth 8 string wankage"_.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Good god, too lazy to write full words?
> 
> Title of clip says : _"buz mcgrath unearth 8 string wankage"_.



Obviously since he can't type the full thing out, he couldn't figure out that it was Buz.


----------



## Jason (Dec 23, 2007)

Holy shit Buz is a greenie now


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 23, 2007)

Jason said:


> Holy shit Buz is a greenie now



 Awesome, and he actually has a user title now.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 23, 2007)

You would swear people in this thread have never heard a pinch harmonic before. The shredding was crazy clean and while it sounded just like a scale exercise, was still hella cool. And the harmonic was a harmonic.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't think he was trying to show off, he was just having fun. That's the kind of stuff I always play when I'm just messing around at home, not really paying attention, just fun to play. I never ever play my bands songs when I'm jamming at home, it's usually random stuff like that.

I dig the vid.


----------



## Michael (Dec 23, 2007)

Killer playing.


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 23, 2007)

I kinda agree about the harmonic...But it was fun! 
The guitar playing was pretty awesome...Not a big unearth fan here but i can give some respect where respect is due.


----------



## Splees (Dec 23, 2007)

Well at least now we know the 808s are capable pickups. Granted Buz is a tight player, some pickups just aren't that great with harmonics. I didn't really expect them to have that range.

I'm glad Ibanez didn't cheapout and make their own eight string pickups. Can you imagine that hassle?


----------

